# General Internet Browser Discussion



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2021)

There have been a number of questions about web browsers lately and no home for those questions to be discussed/answered, so let's fix that. This thread is about internet browsers of any make, their functionality and usefulness. This applies to any platform. For fun, we have a poll!

Anyone is free to ask the community questions or offer input & assistance to those who do. Standard forum rules apply so lets keep things helpful and informative! Let's begin;



Mr Bill said:


> Speaking of Firefox, Is the a place here we can ask/talk about browsers? I looked but could not find one, thanks!





windwhirl said:


> Feel free to open a new thread then, preferably in the General Software section.


Mr. Bill ask away!


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There have been a number of questions about web browsers lately and no home for those questions to be discussed/answered, so let's fix that. This thread is about internet browsers of any make, their functionality and usefulness. This applies to any platform. For fun, we have a poll!
> 
> Anyone is free to ask the community questions or offer input & assistance to those who do. Standard forum rules apply so lets keep things helpful and informative! Let's begin;
> 
> ...


I have Chrome, Edge and Firefox, I was just wondering if anyone is more efficient than the other?
Thanks!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I have Chrome, Edge and Firefox, I was just wondering if anyone is more efficient than the other?
> Thanks!


What kind of efficient? Power draw? System resource?


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What kind of efficient? Power draw? System resource?


Sorry, I'm in the a/c business, we usually talk efficiency, I meant "speed" wise.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Sorry, I'm in the a/c business, we usually talk efficiency, I meant "speed" wise.


Chrome and Chromium variants are generally very fast. Faster than Firefox at rendering pages. But keep the following in mind though, PC's are so fast these days that browser speed is not as important as it once was.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Sorry, I'm in the a/c business, we usually talk efficiency, I meant "speed" wise.


I agree with Lex. I think Chromium/Chrome and its variants (Edge's the only one I recall) have been in the lead in that regard. Granted, I think it's pretty uncommon to find yourself in a site where you actually notice any difference.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 19, 2021)

Edge is the nicest on lower end systems 
Chrome has RAM problems
Firefoxes new engine has RAM problems until you have a ton of tabs open


----------



## joemama (Aug 19, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Edge is the nicest on lower end systems
> Chrome has RAM problems
> Firefoxes new engine has RAM problems until you have a ton of tabs open
> View attachment 213222


Good thing I have a whole lot of RAM that I never use up


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 19, 2021)

I use firefox daily but the issues with it are starting to get annoying. Random things will fail like right now it is not redirecting properly. Shit breaks all the time with FF, smh. I keep chrome and edge around at the ready.



> The page isn’t redirecting properly
> 
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> 
> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 19, 2021)

u


thesmokingman said:


> I use firefox daily but the issues with it are starting to get annoying. Random things will fail like right now it is not redirecting properly. Shit breaks all the time with FF, smh. I keep chrome and edge around at the ready.


hhhhh wut??
Ive never had this problem ?
things do break when firefox is on higher security settings but thats not firefoxes fault



joemama said:


> Good thing I have a whole lot of RAM that I never use up


Im the same to an extent
and even if i run out of ram 
it can just throw firefox into swap


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I use firefox daily but the issues with it are starting to get annoying. Random things will fail like right now it is not redirecting properly. Shit breaks all the time with FF, smh.


Have you tried the ESR channel releases? I've been running those versions exclusively since they were introduced and it's been smooth sailing. The ESR's are the stability focused versions and also tend to have fewer security issues as well.





__





						Directory Listing: /pub/firefox/releases/78.13.0esr/
					





					ftp.mozilla.org
				



This is the latest of the version 78 ESR's, but there has been a new ESR series started;




__





						Directory Listing: /pub/firefox/releases/91.0.1esr/
					





					ftp.mozilla.org
				



I'm currently testing this version to make sure it'll work for me ATM. It's perfectly stable, but I have a few extensions that need to be sorted out.

Give them a look. They can be installed into separate folders and will have separate profiles from your current install of FireFox.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 19, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I use firefox daily but the issues with it are starting to get annoying. Random things will fail like right now it is not redirecting properly. Shit breaks all the time with FF, smh. I keep chrome and edge around at the ready.





Isaac` said:


> u
> hhhhh wut??
> Ive never had this problem ?


I've encountered it a couple times. Then again, I run Nightly, which is as beta as you can get without pulling the code straight from moz-central and compiling it yourself everytime someone changes a line in the code, so I usually report the problem if there's any and move on.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 19, 2021)

Firefox all the way. It's also the only browser on Android that supports extensions AFAIK.

The only thing I hate about Firefox is the sponsored nonsense that sometimes appears on my new tab page, but it's easy enough to disable.

I believe my nostalgic PC has Waterfox on it. It's lighter weight and supports legacy extensions.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried the ESR channel releases? I've been running those versions exclusively since they were introduced and it's been smooth sailing. The ESR's are the stability focused versions and also tend to have fewer security issues as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't really looked into it. I might give it a try when it becomes too annoying. FF keeps bringing back errors from a decade ago, its hilarious. I only use because FF of the add ons and only because I don't like the stock FF experience. That's the rub I guess, though I do appreciate how easy it is to back up and move one's profile, etc.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 19, 2021)

FIREFOX + duckduckgo
probs the safest normal broweser combination bar tor


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 19, 2021)

When I don't need to use another browser due to absurd issues, I use Pale Moon. Pale Moon 29.4.0 was just released yesterday. Pale Moon 29.4.0.1, was released today, which was an out-of-band fix for compatibility.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> When I don't need to use another browser due to absurd issues, I use Pale Moon. Pale Moon 29.4.0 was just released yesterday. Pale Moon 29.4.0.1, was released today, which was an out-of-band fix for compatibility.


Pale Moon was my goto browser for a long while until changes to a site I was staff on broke compatibility with the forum software making performing admin and moderation duties impossible. I miss it but the fork from the mainline FireFox code made using it a non-starter for many activities.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pale Moon was my goto browser for a long while until changes to a site I was staff on broke compatibility with the forum software making performing admin and moderation duties impossible. I miss it but the fork from the mainline FireFox code made using it a non-starter for many activities.


I watched compatibility get much better over time.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 19, 2021)

I use Edge now , as it ships with 11 (thats my daily driver now) i dont see a reason not to use it. I still have Chrome installed(it was my goto for years)


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

I just swapped to Waterfox
Its nicer on the computer
and has MORE fun settings THX sam for telling meh about it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I just swapped to Waterfox
> Its nicer on the computer
> and has MORE fun settings THX sam for telling meh about it


Careful though, it's got issues with the YouTube comment system. You'll make a comment and most of the time it won't save. The latest version is the problem, which is why I switched away from it recently.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Careful though, it's got issues with the YouTube comment system. You'll make a comment and most of the time it won't save. The latest version is the problem, which is why I switched away from it recently.


Eh i dont comment on yt lol
not really relevant for me then
But thanks for heads up


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 20, 2021)

Boy I remember using Maxthon Classic Browser back in Xp and Vista


----------



## freeagent (Aug 20, 2021)

Man..

I am such a boring user. I just use Edge.. 

I run a very barebones type operation lol. I don't have any bloat installed, I control start up behavior so anything that doesn't need to run isn't. Its like I am trying to run XP with a GB of ram and have enough ram left over to game @ high settings with lol..


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Man..
> 
> I am such a boring user. I just use Edge..
> 
> I run a very barebones type operation lol. I don't have any bloat installed, I control start up behavior so anything that doesn't need to run isn't. Its like I am trying to run XP with a GB of ram and have enough ram left over to game @ high settings with lol..


I dont like edge cause it showes me bing to much


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I dont like edge cause it showes me bing to much


Eh Bing where to begin saying "Worst Search Engine Ever" well probably not the worst but hey its M$


----------



## freeagent (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I dont like edge cause it showes me bing to much


Yeah.. I'm not a fan of bing either. 

Like I said, I am pretty boring lol


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

the orignal edge OH MAN that was terrible


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Like I said, I am pretty boring lol


Do you play DaD? "Dungeons & Dragons" Ha yeah boring but considering us nerds some do so


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I dont like edge cause it showes me bing to much


I don't use it because it's microsoft and their custom code is closed to public inspection, can not be evaluated and therefore can not be trusted. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 20, 2021)

Apple knows me, Microsoft knows me, Google knows me.. how come I am not making money but everyone else is


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 20, 2021)

Firefox Mobile on my phone because of extension support, namely uBlock Origin.

Edge since all browser are Chromium anyway. Might as well stick with the option that i don't need to download separately.

Opera. Opera was my primary for a few years. PC and phone because of their bookmark sync. But I've taken a conscious decision to move away from Chinese-owned shit. Not to mention their mobile browser started turning to shit. File sender on a browser? Wtf?! But imagine my surprise when I started using Opera as backup on my PC. Their built-in VPN is faster than most extension VPN on chromium store. And no way I wanna pay for a VPN just to see some tiddies.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Edge since all browser are Chromium anyway. Might as well stick with the option that i don't need to download separately.


except firefox and its versions


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 20, 2021)

Firefox all around. I don't care for the chunky Proton design, which you can no longer revert since FF91. Still, the browser does what I need, syncs across all devices, and doesn't use services from Google, MS, or Apple. I occasionally used Edge on my work PC, and it is horribly slow for some reason--I mean even loading the bookmarks starts with a blank list for several seconds. I guess my IT department found a way to make it worse?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 20, 2021)

Like Opera but don't like it's now owned by china then Vivaldi is just like opera but without all the google and chinese spy shit that's included in almost every chrome clone browser



Darmok N Jalad said:


> the browser does what I need, syncs across all devices


Vivaldi does this aswell I've got it setup the same on PC, Phone and Tablet


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 20, 2021)

I use chrome, with Firefox as my backup browser for other needs, i find Firefox to be much smoother and overall nicer to use than chrome, i might switch someday.


----------



## qubit (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice to see Firefox winning here. I've been using it for the last decade or so. I like Mozilla's privacy rights campaigning, too.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 20, 2021)

I voted for "Firefox Variant.  I've been doing the same thing for years. Waterfox for browser and Thunderbird for e-mail.  I don't see myself changing anytime soon.  I stopped using Mozilla's Firefox in 2017 after they involved themselves with politics(and George Soros). 

I'm the apolitical type and I prefer my browsers be the same. 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 20, 2021)

*LINK*


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 20, 2021)

Edge Chromium is good enough for me, with Firefox as the backup. 
Brave should be the honorable Chromium-based browser that I can give a shoutout.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Edge Chromium is good enough for me, with Firefox as the backup.
> Brave should be the honorable Chromium-based browser that I can give a shoutout.


Brave is good. I use it on Android. For PC I prefer Iron as a Chromium fork.




__





						SRWare Iron - The Browser of the Future
					

The best browser with fast site rendering, advanced privacy, a sleek design and innovative features.



					www.srware.net
				



It's very security and privacy focused and is still fully compatible with all of the extensions and plugins.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 20, 2021)

I used Waterfox G3 for majority of browsing, there are a few, a very few sites that dont work with it, so I used Opera for those. 

Waterfox has great security, it can use most Firefox addons. Anything you  can do with FF64, you can do with WF. I was surprised mozilla brought back FF64 after spliting it off into WF. shit-happens.

I dont like Edge, cuz even when its closed its still open. I try to keep away from m$ products as much as possible and only use them IF I am forced to do so.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 21, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> cuz even when its closed its still open.


On that, and for other people that may have the same situation, that may be because you have fast startup or background activity enabled.

Both can be disabled from Edge's settings, in the System section.


----------



## Remeca (Aug 21, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Boy I remember using Maxthon Classic Browser back in Xp and Vista


Maxthon was great, I used to make themes for it (and matching Winamp ones). I have been using Edge for about 6 months now after chrome just wasn't playing nice on mobile. I like using the same browser on PC and mobile for bookmarks and passwords and the like.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2021)

Remeca said:


> Maxthon was great, I used to make themes for it (and matching Winamp ones).


Oh shout out from the past I used it to


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 21, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Oh shout out from the past I used it to


Why not still using it lol just curious... FF here though I used Opera before until FF added the pop out video feature


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Why not still using it lol just curious... FF here though I used Opera before until FF added the pop out video feature


yeah it started getting glitchy so I went to Opera for a while then they sold out to china and I moved to Vivaldi been with it since then


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 21, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I use firefox daily but the issues with it are starting to get annoying. Random things will fail like right now it is not redirecting properly. Shit breaks all the time with FF, smh. I keep chrome and edge around at the ready.


Interesting. I’ve yet to encounter this with FF.

Once again I am surprised by poll results. Then I have to remind myself it isn’t scientific and it is on an enthusiast site.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Brave is good. I use it on Android. For PC I prefer Iron as a Chromium fork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Once again I am surprised by poll results.


As am I! Expected far more Chrome votes and yet, of the people that have seen this thread and have voted, FireFox and it's variants seem to have a seriously lead at this time. The vote is not set to expire to it will be interesting to see how it develops as time goes on!



rtwjunkie said:


> Then I have to remind myself it isn’t scientific and it is *on an enthusiast site.*


True! And that could be part of the impact. To me it is saying, so far, that enthusiasts and power-users prefer Firefox or some variant thereof.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2021)

opera for main browser and chrome for fun


----------



## FireFox (Aug 21, 2021)

I use FireFox on my Phone and PC.
Sometimes Tor Browser.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 21, 2021)

am i the only weirdo who uses multiple browsers xd


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2021)

Selaya said:


> am i the only weirdo who uses multiple browsers xd


actually not, i separate browser for working and for daily
it's more comfortable like that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

Selaya said:


> am i the only weirdo who uses multiple browsers xd


Nope. I use the 32bit FireFox for general browsing, 64bit FireFox for video streaming, Iron(Chrome fork) for a few websites that don't like FireFox and WaterFox Classic for admin and moderator duties at site I'm staff at that needs a specific config.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 21, 2021)

Interesting.
I haven't encountered any browser-based incompatibilities yet (probably because those are the kind of websites that don't work for me anyways since I have uMatrix on _full nazi_), but when something breaks and it's not really fixable (like when it would require me to disable filters I will not), I honestly just walk away.
Actually, I tend to walk away from sites that don't let me use it without any JS at all.
Am I weird now? xd


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Am I weird now? xd


You're not alone. I know one other person like that and they are perfectly happy doing without certain things for the increased peace of mind that comes with that level of security.

You're different for being THAT ultra-cautious, but still not weird. Now if you were to say that you're still using Internet Explorer, yeah, that would be really weird.


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 21, 2021)

I've been using FF this morning, and it does seem a little more spunky   than my usual Chrome, but I'm spolied to Chrome.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 21, 2021)

Selaya said:


> am i the only weirdo who uses multiple browsers xd


Hi,
Not since I switched to firefox everything works just fine and dandy 
Chrome is a no go so is edge of a cliff.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 21, 2021)

No I meant like, I'm actively using multiple browsers simultaneously for different stuff; not having switched between them at some point


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi,
That is interesting why you do that seeing I haven't seen many things firefox can't do properly


----------



## Selaya (Aug 21, 2021)

Honestly I could make do with a Netscape Navigator or something; I really can't care less for what most would consider _modern features_ (bloat, for the most part), I try to actively disable them whenever possible and avoid if not.
There's a reason why i have uMatrix set to strict mode.

Anyways, as to why I use different browsers, they're for different purposes, have slightly different default settings and stuff, and most importantly I believe that monocultures are bad and well I guess I should lead by example here. 

(Oh and I don't use Firefox. Muck. Fozilla. I do use a Firefox derivate tho.)


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 22, 2021)

I run firefox almost exclusively and have since about firefox 3.0, I briefly tried chrome (right as it hit peak RAM hog phase) and it didn't offer me anything that made me want to stay, so I came back to FF. I only use edge for removeddit as it rarely works with FF for unknown reasons


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> opera for main browser and chrome for fun


you should switch to Vivaldi from Opera looks the same and performs better than Opera and doesn't come with all the google crap shoved down your throat aswell as no paid to white list adblocker


----------



## Remeca (Aug 22, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> you should switch to Vivaldi from Opera looks the same and performs better than Opera and doesn't come with all the google crap shoved down your throat *aswell as no paid to white list adblocker*


What does this mean?


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 22, 2021)

Remeca said:


> What does this mean?


I've been using Vivaldi as my daily driver for about 3 years, and I can say I much prefer it than anything else. Runs on Chromium project AFAIK (fully compatible with any addons that can run on Chrome, I think) and runs better than most stuff out there while providing enough customisation for power users without adding any shovel-ware to the install.

Well, apart from those generic website links that are put in by default into bookmarks, which can be deleted by the user easily. Other than that. I think it's one of the nicer internet browsers out there.

Not entirely sure about the built-in adblocker, because I think Chromium project comes with one as standard. Haven't noticed an option where I can let certain ads through on user defined website links on the default installation, but maybe that might be because I'm always updating the existing installation instead of a fresh install or it is tucked away, not visible to the common user.

Probably the most useful feature to me so far, is having extra user profiles.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2021)

Remeca said:


> What does this mean?


It means Opera is rubbish since it was sold to a Chinese consortium it's becoming a sad shadow of it's once former proud self. Vivaldi is made by former Opera employee's who didn't like the direction Opera was going it's just a better browser than Opera


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 22, 2021)

I also use Firefox and Thunderbird for Email. I avoid Google & Microsoft whenever possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> it's becoming a sad shadow of it's once former proud self.


I'll agree with this. The quality and utility of Opera is just not what it once was.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 23, 2021)

I stumbled across this topic and wanted to make a contribution here. I have been on Firefox since 2004 and I got very used to the browser. I also have other browsers like Edge, Chrome, Opera installed but 95% of the time I use FF. My reasons for using FF isn't because of privacy concerns as that is one of the main reasons why people say that they continue to use FF. I have no issues with the browsers itself, sync works well. I should also mention that I donated about 30 euros to Mozilla as a thanks to them.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 23, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I stumbled across this topic and wanted to make a contribution here. I have been on Firefox since 2004 and I got very used to the browser. I also have other browsers like Edge, Chrome, Opera installed but 95% of the time I use FF. My reasons for using FF isn't because of privacy concerns as that is one of the main reasons why people say that they continue to use FF. I have no issues with the browsers itself, sync works well. I should also mention that I donated about 30 euros to Mozilla as a thanks to them.


I too came a FF Lover. I used Opera for sometime after Google Chrome got worse. Late in 2002 I used Maxthon for sometime but they have gotten to where... Well idk actually lol might have to re-visit


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 23, 2021)

Despite my grievances of chinese sellout of Opera I still come back to it albeit now mostly as secondary. I download tons of shit from online and then promptly delete them afterwards. Opera's fast af built-in VPN lets me get around stupid blocks my stupid af govt. put in various places. Archive dot whatever sites, mediafire, bunch of image hosting sites and of course porn sites to name a few.

Internet Download Manager in my primary Edge browser just doesn't cut it. And yes Edge is my primary browser for a few years now. I've come to realise I DON'T NEED to download and install third party browser everytime I reinstall windows. (Opera is now a USB portable in my external hard drive).

In my phone still rocking Firefox mobile. uBlock Origin is a godsend and thank god Firefox mobile supports add-ons. I sometimes wish Firefox mobile had translation option like Chrome mobile. But juat sometimes. Constant cancerous ads makes me remember why I uses Firefox mobile the next moment.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 23, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Despite my grievances of chinese sellout of Opera I still come back to it albeit now mostly as secondary. I download tons of shit from online and then promptly delete them afterwards. Opera's fast af built-in VPN lets me get around stupid blocks my stupid af govt. put in various places. Archive dot whatever sites, mediafire, bunch of image hosting sites and of course porn sites to name a few.
> 
> Internet Download Manager in my primary Edge browser just doesn't cut it. And yes Edge is my primary browser for a few years now. I've come to realise I DON'T NEED to download and install third party browser everytime I reinstall windows. (Opera is now a USB portable in my external hard drive).
> 
> In my phone still rocking Firefox mobile. uBlock Origin is a godsend and thank god Firefox mobile supports add-ons. I sometimes wish Firefox mobile had translation option like Chrome mobile. But juat sometimes. Constant cancerous ads makes me remember why I uses Firefox mobile the next moment.


Just be aware that Opera's VPN is logged I wish Vivaldi would do their own VPN like Opera then it would be perfect but I still prefer Vivaldi over Opera


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Just be aware that Opera's VPN is logged


This. Best option is not to use it.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Just be aware that Opera's VPN is logged I wish Vivaldi would do their own VPN like Opera then it would be perfect but I still prefer Vivaldi over Opera


Yea. I don't trust any VPN worth their salt to not log my shit. Fortunately I'm not in any position where my porn history's going to do anything against me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2021)

Google Chrome extensions update could be the end of ad-blockers as we know it
					

Developers will not be able to submit new Manifest V2 extensions on the Chrome Web Store come January 17, 2022, although they'll be able to update existing...




					www.techspot.com
				




looks like I will be going to firefox permanently very soon.  lovely. I been to lazy to do firefox sync, but i guess i will have no choice soon.  

FIREFOX TO THE MOON


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi,
Ran into a new addon I've been using seems okay





						Decentraleyes | Local CDN Emulation
					

A web browser extension that emulates Content Delivery Networks to protect your privacy.




					decentraleyes.org
				






> Websites have increasingly begun to rely much more on large third-parties for content delivery. Canceling requests for ads or trackers is usually without issue, however blocking actual content, not unexpectedly, breaks pages. The aim of this add-on is to cut out the middleman by providing lightning speed delivery of local (bundled) files to improve online privacy.
> 
> • Protects privacy by evading large delivery networks that claim to offer free services.
> • Complements regular blockers such as uBlock Origin (recommended), Adblock Plus, et al.
> ...


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Google Chrome extensions update could be the end of ad-blockers as we know it
> 
> 
> Developers will not be able to submit new Manifest V2 extensions on the Chrome Web Store come January 17, 2022, although they'll be able to update existing...
> ...


Joke's on Google, I've been using Firefox for years and now I have even less incentive to use Chrome lol


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Google Chrome extensions update could be the end of ad-blockers as we know it
> 
> 
> Developers will not be able to submit new Manifest V2 extensions on the Chrome Web Store come January 17, 2022, although they'll be able to update existing...
> ...



Saw that pop up in another news story somewhere. Looks like I should start making a shift from Chrome to something else.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the horseshit, in your face, non-stop ads that are littered across some websites as much as the next person.....no, wait, no I don't. If they end up breaking adblock extentions I'll just go somewhere else.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Google Chrome extensions update could be the end of ad-blockers as we know it
> 
> 
> Developers will not be able to submit new Manifest V2 extensions on the Chrome Web Store come January 17, 2022, although they'll be able to update existing...
> ...


They've tried that before. It didn't work because most people outraged about it. Screw Chrome..


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi,
If one uses chrome adds are the least of their problems lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Saw that pop up in another news story somewhere. Looks like I should start making a shift from Chrome to something else.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the horseshit, in your face, non-stop ads that are littered across some websites as much as the next person.....no, wait, no I don't. If they end up breaking adblock extentions I'll just go somewhere else.



firefox is really the best bet imo.  i have no issues with firefox personally.  I tried the Brave browser briefly, but it just wasn't for me.  Vivaldi was an ok browser... not sure what I will make my main browser either, probably Firefox though.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi,
Proton has been hit and miss.


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 29, 2021)

Chrome on Windows/macOS/Linux, Safari on iOS because Chrome takes up 300MB of space while Safari takes up 11MB.
I like the iOS 15 version of Safari and want to use it but iOS 15 breaks Geometry Dash and my jailbreaks.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 29, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Chrome on Windows/macOS/Linux, Safari on iOS because Chrome takes up 300MB of space while Safari takes up 11MB.
> I like the iOS 15 version of Safari and want to use it but iOS 15 breaks Geometry Dash and my jailbreaks.


Safari probably takes up more it's just hidden in the system partition


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 29, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Safari probably takes up more it's just hidden in the system partition


iOS forces all browsers to use the WebKit engine, so yeah, its weight is probably hidden in the system partition


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 30, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> iOS forces all browsers to use the WebKit engine, so yeah, its weight is probably hidden in the system partition


Probably, but I can’t yeet Safari’s part in the system partition in favor of Chrome so Safari is what I use.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 1, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Saw that pop up in another news story somewhere. Looks like I should start making a shift from Chrome to something else.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the horseshit, in your face, non-stop ads that are littered across some websites as much as the next person.....no, wait, no I don't. If they end up breaking adblock extentions I'll just go somewhere else.


If only Mobile Firefox was any good... After major update, they still don't have proper extension support and there's support for only like less than 20 extensions. Oh and config page doesn't work anymore.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the horseshit, in your face, non-stop ads that are littered across some websites as much as the next person....


You know, when they first came out, I was moderately amused by them.  Dancing aliens want to refinance my home!  WHY NOT?!

Now they can go straight to hell though.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 2, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> If only Mobile Firefox was any good... After major update, they still don't have proper extension support and there's support for only like less than 20 extensions. Oh and config page doesn't work anymore.


Out of curiosity, what extensions do you want that are not available on Mobile? NGL, it never occurred to me that people used extensions on mobile browsers aside from adblockers (and dark mode ones like Dark reader, for that matter)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> it never occurred to me that people used extensions on mobile browsers


Oh yeah, that's a thing. Not all extension work on mobile though..


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Out of curiosity, what extensions do you want that are not available on Mobile? NGL, it never occurred to me that people used extensions on mobile browsers aside from adblockers (and dark mode ones like Dark reader, for that matter)


I used to use h264ify-enhanced, some cookie dialog blocker. Now they are not supported and haven't been ported. I still use uBlock Origin, Decentraleyes, HTTPs everywhere. I may have used at some point some data compressors, but that was a long time ago. I don't really use FF mobile much anymore. It used to suck battery and struggle in 4K videos on Youtube (h264ify was for disabling loudness normalization, uBlock for ad blocking, other junk for other blocking and then using FF windowed and essentially avoiding YT Premium without nearly any downsides). Before some updates YT mobile was only locked to phone's native resolution, but with FF I could play 4K videos just fine and get way more bitrate, therefore massively increase video quality. Disabling loudness normalization adds some (psychological) sound quality. That was pretty cool YT mobile setup, even if it burned more battery than it should have. Obviously, adblocker and other blockers are nice for the rest of web browsing. Once things changes, I switched to Opera, due to best web browser interface and still some adblocking capabilities and started to use YT app like civilized human being (YT app was also disabled or uninstalled at that time through adb).


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Probably, but I can’t yeet Safari’s part in the system partition in favor of Chrome so Safari is what I use.



does safari allow ublock origin? i'm just curious never owned Apple before.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> does safari allow ublock origin? i'm just curious never owned Apple before.


It seems it's not supported since Safari 13.








						Explanation of the state of uBlock Origin (and other blockers) for Safari · Issue #158 · el1t/uBlock-Safari
					

Very quick tl;dr: uBO will no longer work with Safari, use Firefox or a new "content blocker" app (see below for good replacements). In the past few months, and especially in the past wee...




					github.com


----------



## Timelessest (Oct 2, 2021)

For years I used Firefox, since it had tabs before Chrome or Internet Explorer . Then I changed to Chrome when it became faster than Firefox. After Edge was rebuild on chromium I ditched Chrome and Firefox; better looks, fast as chrome and I can use AD blockers in the mobile version (which is not possible with Chrome mobile).


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 2, 2021)

Chrome, edge, opera


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> does safari allow ublock origin? i'm just curious never owned Apple before.


But the better questing is, do people actually use Safari anymore? It seems to be woefully out of date, lacking in features and in general progressing like Internet Explorer. Unless they do something, it will just die liek IE did.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 2, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> After Edge was rebuild on chromium I ditched Chrome and Firefox; better looks, fast as chrome.


I mostly use Chrome, because on my machine, "or internet provider" it's really hard to tell the difference, unless you have Superman eyes. I'm on the 1200 Mpbs from Comcast/Xfinity, both Chrome and Edge seems the same, as far as speed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 2, 2021)

Always used chrome, can log in and it links with youtube and Gmail.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I mostly use Chrome, because on my machine, "or internet provider" it's really hard to tell the difference, unless you have Superman eyes. I'm on the 1200 Mpbs from Comcast/Xfinity, both Chrome and *Edge seems the same, as far as speed*.


Hi,
Mostly are the same 
Edge is lesser of the two evils since ms already has much of your activity in windows it's just cutting google out which is a good thing unless you use google search.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 2, 2021)

Opera is my default browser and I really like the speed -dial/thumbnail options which are not limited as in many other browsers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> It seems it's not supported since Safari 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if I were to get an ipad mini would I be able to download firefox and use ublock origin through firefox?


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Opera is my default browser and I really like the speed -dial/thumbnail options which are not limited as in many other browsers.


Opera is really cool. I use it on desktop and phone. They have a long history in web browsers, but for all that time it has been quite underappreciated.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if I were to get an ipad mini would I be able to download firefox and use ublock origin through firefox?


The block on ublock is on Safari alone. Firefox shouldn't be affected.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> The block on ublock is on Safari alone. Firefox shouldn't be affected.



firefox to the moon!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Always used chrome, can log in and it links with youtube and Gmail.


I use Vivaldi and it does that too so nothing really special about chrome doing it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> I use Vivaldi and it does that too so nothing really special about chrome doing it



well that's great then


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Opera is my default browser and I really like the speed -dial/thumbnail options which are not limited as in many other browsers.



I always used opera mini , also before the real smartphones, but back then it was Norwegian, now most of Opera is in Chinese hands.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> but back then it was Norwegian, now most of Opera is in Chinese hands.


That's the number one reason I switched to Vivaldi because as soon as it changed hands to Chinese ownership they started nerfing their own adblocker by allowing companies to pay to whitelist their ads and it's built in VPN sends it's logs to its Chinese overlords so no thanks


----------

